# Why does a hook go further than a slice ?



## sev112 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lights touch paper and retreats ...


----------



## Sultana (Jul 21, 2012)

Topspin opposed to backspin, similar to shots played in tennis I would guess.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooks are also usually a good clout with delofted club right? Slices are glancing blows with an increased loft.

Think thats about right


----------



## chris661 (Jul 21, 2012)

It doesn't.

All the time.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 21, 2012)

need to be careful about the terminology!

a draw and a fade hit on the same trajectory will go the same distance, but they rarely are; the fade tends to be hit higher and with more backspin.

a full hook will generally have a lot less backspin....

(a ball hit with topspin won't leave the deck at all!)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 21, 2012)

Sultana said:



			Topspin opposed to backspin, similar to shots played in tennis I would guess.
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense, no properly struck shot has topspin. Hooks and slices are caused by sidespin but they always have backspin and not topspin


----------



## Patrick57 (Jul 21, 2012)

A hook goes further than a slice because its generated by someone who has a bigger brain.


----------



## sev112 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ha ha ha  - i was waiting for the word "topspin" to appear

let's see if we can make this one runs to as many pages as the OBFL/NBFL one 


I'll go and find some more trick questions


----------



## JustOne (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know how far you can hook your ball Sev but Bubba can fade/slice (and probably thin) his twice as far!  :thup::ears:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 21, 2012)

The golf ball does not spin in two directions, it has a single axis of rotation.   If the ball curves in flight then the axis is tilted.

If a ball has forward spin (topspin) it will have generally been topped and will dive into the ground.   All other shots have backspin.

Slices tend generally to be created by steep swings that create high spin rates.  This will send the ball on a high trajectory where the ball drops steeply with little roll out as the spin slows.

Hooks tend to generally be made by more rounded swings that create less spin and shallower trajectories.  The ball will roll out more on landing.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 22, 2012)

A much better explanation than mine


----------



## sev112 (Jul 22, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			The golf ball does not spin in two directions, it has a single axis of rotation.   If the ball curves in flight then the axis is tilted.

If a ball has forward spin (topspin) it will have generally been topped and will dive into the ground.   All other shots have backspin.

Slices tend generally to be created by steep swings that create high spin rates.  This will send the ball on a high trajectory where the ball drops steeply with little roll out as the spin slows.

Hooks tend to generally be made by more rounded swings that create less spin and shallower trajectories.  The ball will roll out more on landing.
		
Click to expand...



Don't disagree with this but why does a "rounded swing " create less spin than a "steep swing".  The logic of more or less spin is absolutely fine, but i cannot (at the moment at least ) work out why one generates more or less


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 22, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Don't disagree with this but why does a "rounded swing " create less spin than a "steep swing".  The logic of more or less spin is absolutely fine, but i cannot (at the moment at least ) work out why one generates more or less
		
Click to expand...

Its to do with the effective loft at impact.

Imagine the ball is a big beachball and you are striking it with your hand that is set back with a fixed 45 deg of loft.  Lets consider three conditions:

1)  You strike the ball where your hand is on an upward path.

2)  You strike the ball where your hand is on a horizontal path.

3) You strike the ball where your hand is on a descending path.

What effect would you expect these three conditions to have on the flight of the beachball?


----------

